# Next Page or Last Page



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2005)

The Page list at the top right of each forum lists pages 1 - 7 with a final option of Last.  I can't imagine too many people wanting to go to the last page of the forum on a regular (or even irregular) basis, but would like an easy way simply to go to the NEXT page.  
Would it be possible to add a Next Page option?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 8, 2005)

Try clicking on the ">" link...


----------



## Dave*H (Oct 8, 2005)

Clicking on the "*>*" symbol will take you to the next page.  Or, if you are on page "*2*", which will be bolded, click on "3" to go to the next page.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I hadn't realised that > took you to the next page.  Blame it on jetlag


----------

